
Ericsson Asks 20 Innovative Thinkers About the Year 2020 (videos) - jamesbritt
http://www.ericsson.com/campaign/20about2020/
======
saurabh
curl -O <http://www.ericsson.com/blob/mov/campaigns/2020/[1-20].mov>

------
exit
this was produced by ericsson as a marketing effort. i wonder to what extent
pessimism was edited out of the raw footage.

------
ImFatYoureFat
the design of embedding a lot of videos in one page is very nice.

------
mkramlich
two words: Erlang everywhere

